# Eastern Idaho Retriever Club



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Open is a triple with 2 retired guns. Thrown long right retired, middle short retired, and live flyer long on the left. There is an irrigation ditch to cross right up front on all three birds. Some dogs are channeling the water to the flyer which takes them way to the left of the flyer. Some are having difficulty with the middle short retired gun, blowing past it and hooking back to the flyer. Some are having trouble with the long right retired mark (300 yards or more) which is a good 150 yards past the row of russian olive trees out into an open field full of hit and miss sage brush. As of 2pm only a handfull of dogs did the test clean, a few handles and many many pickups. The test is taking around 8 min. a dog so it will go very late tonight and most likely will not finish today.

I did not see the Qual test so no news on that stake.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the report Mike.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks 4 the update


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Update please?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Only 15 out of 70 have done it without a handle......they are all hunting short at the tree line about half way out, I hear it's a fair test, just very tough for all the dogs to punch through as Mike said. None of mine did.


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

Any news about the Qualifying Stake?


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Call backs to the Qual 4th: 1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 18, 20, 21, 23, 26, 28, 32, 34, 36, 39, 42

Hope I got that all right...


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

The only thing I heard about the Qual is that a triple and an invitational blind was set up in a sage brush flat. I heard it was very difficult.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Open callbacks?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Anybody got the Q final results? I know Christina A got a jam with the BIG dog!


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

OPEN - 26 called back to the land blind.
AMAT - 37 called back to the land blind.
sorry I don't have the numbers

QUAL
1 - 18
2 - 8
3 - 23
4 - 21
RJ - 36
Jams - 1, 5, 6, 7, 10, 26, 28, 32, 34, 39, 42


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Open callbacks to the land blind: 5, 18, 20, 25, 26, 28, 32, 39, 40, 49, 53, 62, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 74, 80, 83, 85, 86, 92, 96, 98. 

Amateur callbacks to the land blind: 1,2,3,6,8,10,14,16,17,18,21,22,23,27,29,30,31,33,34,35,38,39,43,46,47,48,50,51,52,55,56,57,59,60,61,62,65.

Both stakes are running their land blinds Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Open Callbacks from the land blind:

5, 18, 20, 25, 26, 39, 40, 49, 53, 62, 66, 67, 68, 74, 96, 98.

There is talk of Open going directly to its water marks Sunday morning, since there were 2 pieces of water in the land blind. Decision not made yet however.

For those who have not heard, Dave Morrison, Open judge, collapsed on the grounds this morning while judging dogs. Heart attack. Dave was lucky to receive very quick CPR by a committee member, and an awesome response by the network of EMT's in the area, before he was transported to the hospital. He is reported to be in stable condition and has had an angioplasty already. Open heart surgery is likely.

Brad Peterson is completing the judging of the Open in Dave's place.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Best wishes to your Open judge, Dave Morrison, for a full recovery..

Judy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

We can all wish Dave a speedy recovery. And a "blue ribbon" to the unidentified committee member who was able to administer CPR. More of us (myself included) should be prepared for such emergencies. Cudos to that individual!


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

christinaA said:


> OPEN - 26 called back to the land blind.
> AMAT - 37 called back to the land blind.
> sorry I don't have the numbers
> 
> ...


Thanks for the results!


----------



## Danny (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope everything goes well with Dave Morrison.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Best wishes to Dave Morrison and his family,something like this makes the FT itself somewhat insignificant in the grand scheme of things.....prayers up for a full recovery


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any news on the derby?


----------



## labsnquilts (Jun 7, 2010)

QUAL
1 - 18
2 - 8
3 - 23
4 - 21
RJ - 36
Jams - 1, 5, 6, 7, 10, 26, 28, 32, 34, 39, 42

Huge Congratulations to Clipper, owner Vicky MacLean, handler Rob and breeder Lee Foote!

Sue


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

No derby news?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, congrats Clipper, Vicki and Rob!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Bravo to the individual who stepped up and performed CPR!

It would have been terrible had there not been someone willing and able.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

dogcommand said:


> We can all wish Dave a speedy recovery. And a "blue ribbon" to the unidentified committee member who was able to administer CPR. More of us (myself included) should be prepared for such emergencies. Cudos to that individual!


The committee member was Jared Snarr. I am told that Jared is an anesthesiologist. Jared got there in 3 minutes. Witnesses reported that Jared took one look at Dave and said, "Looks like a heart attack. Looks like he needs CPR." End of dialog. CPR commenced. Witnesses said Jared was completely cool and in command like this is just what we do when someone has a heart attack.

EMT's with paddles arrived a few minutes later and took over.

Sometimes people get lucky. Lucky like the passengers on the flight that landed in the Hudson. They drew exactly the right pilot to Deal With It on that day. Dave drew the right FT Secrretary. 

He's fortunate like the passengers who landed safely in the Hudson on the day that their plane's engines filled up with birds.

Dave had surgery today and is reported doing well.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks for putting a name to the individual. Good work Jared!


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

AM Results:

1st: Shorty and Steve Bechtel
2nd: Brook and Mike Moore
3rd: Boomer and Martha McCool
4th: Chance and Larry Calvert
RJ: Yakity and Linda Harger
Jams: Mike Heard & Dusty, Mike Moore and Regan, Diann Miller and Max, Sherwin Scott and Guide, Joe Taylor and Lilly.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

What happened in the Derby?


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

1st Quick Don Remien
2nd Sugar Joe Taylor
3rd Rudy Mark Henry
4th Chris Dave Kiehn
RJ Abe Rob Erhardt
Jam Bison Mike Moore
Jam Cap Peter Eromenok


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Way to go Quick!! Congrats toTim and Don


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, another 3rd placement for Rudy! Congratulations to Mark Henry and owner Darlene Sullivan


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all those that paced and finished the Am.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news on the Open placements?


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

I only heard of the top 2 placements in the Open, 1st went to Don Remien not sure with what dog, and 2nd went to Bill Totten with Shorty.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I _think _Totten also got 3rd, but I don't know the dog. Karl Gunzer got 4th with my dog Carson.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hey Chuck, congratulations on Carson's placement. 

Janet


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thanks, Janet - that's a big one for both of us. See you next week?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mike Heard said:


> I only heard of the top 2 placements in the Open, 1st went to Don Remien not sure with what dog, and 2nd went to Bill Totten with Shorty.


Don Remien won the Open with Charlene (Charly) Koeth's dog Lil Chin Music(Lil)...got a chance to throw birds for them in Niland this spring...great to see Lil win , she now has an Open win and an Amateur win....


Don also won the Derby with Quick


Great weekend Don...way to go !!!!!


----------



## GLDNS4C (Jul 12, 2009)

Chuck - A big CONGRATULATIONS on Carson's Open 4th place!!! 

Vickie - Wow...A new QAA!!! Smiling for you....EXCELLENT!!!

And to all who placed this weekend....Congratulations.

Nice going....Carol 



Carol Millette-Snodgrass


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thanks, Carol! See you at the National?


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats Chuck!! Way to go Carson.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

dr_dog_guy said:


> Karl Gunzer got 4th with my dog Carson.


Congratulations Chuck!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah, congratulations, Chuck! 
(BTW, Got a new tow strap this year so we don't have to use that chewed up one of Gassners.  )


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Chuck, Melanie, Bait! Thanks so much. I am really walking on air.

Chuck, how's Sadie doing? Bridger has run a couple of quals lately with no ribbons (yet). He's one pass from MH, too.

Melanie, see you in September (I could right a song).

Bait, I know I'll see you in September. I loaded my tow strap too, so Gassner will just have to sit on the sidelines. Looking forward to seeing all of you again, come to think of it. That was some mud, wasn't it?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah, that Oklahoma red dirt turns into something special when you get it real wet. 
I see you have a new youngster too.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I do have a new youngster. He is the scourge of the underside of my bedsprings, which is where he thinks he needs to be on his back shredding the cloth when I think it is time for him to visit the crate at bedtime. If he shows as much determination in the field, he will be quite the field dog. 

The Oklahoma red mud is really special, isn't it? Both a great glue, and a fine lubricant.


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Chuck, Sadie is doing great. Her pup won the Derby.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Chuck! Still waiting on the Lear, but I'll forgive you! ;-)

M


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Chuck, Congratulations to you and the owner - I had no idea that was Sadie's pup. That litter turned out, much like you planned, apparently. Way to go! Give her a hug for me. 

Miriam, my pilot quit. I'm looking for a new one as I type. Sorry! Will I see you at the National?


----------

